# Librarian Zahariel + Veterans



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

This is my Librarian for my pre-heresy Dark Angels army so of course I named him after Zahariel from the Desent of Angels book. I've also build 4 more veterans to make a ten man vet squad.










Brother Zahariel 



























I plan to buy Chief Librarian Ezekiel to use as Israfael later but for now C+C welcomed.
Cheers
Callum


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

i think they looks really good dude, especially liking the colours on the sword. Although, even though its probs the pictures, I cant see much highlights on him. I dunno, its probs me but great job man


----------

